# Amateur Football and Music in Mallorca



## scottymh (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello,

My partner and I are moving to Mallorca in September, we have jobs teaching in a secondary school out there. My two great loves in life are music and football, not being a spanish speaker (yet!) has made it a little hard to find good info just over the net.

Can anyone tell me if there are any amateur football leagues that play throughout the year and how to go about joining a team? I'm pretty average but would like to play regularly all year and enjoy playing in leagues. 

Also does anyone know a good way to meet up with like-minded musicians? The links i've found are more for professional entertainers, whereas I am more interested in playing with people for enjoyment right now. Any good open mic nights or folk sessions dotted around? 

Thanks in advance!

Scotty

P.S. Our school is in the south-west in between Santa Ponca and Magaluf, if anyone can offer advice affordable places to rent in that area that would be great. Our budget is 700 euros a month for a 2 bed place.


----------

